# 我约了个朋友来这里逛逛



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  Imagine that I run into someone in front of store.  She inquires politely what I am doing here.  I say to her, 我约了个朋友来这里逛逛.

How do I say this in English please?  Thanks.


----------



## Lamb67

My friend and I have an appointment and we'll hang around/ about here.


----------



## yuechu

I'm getting together with a friend here and we'll be ... (I'm not 100% sure what 逛逛 means) going for a walk?

(Is 逛逛 similar to 逛街?)


----------



## dojibear

Google Translate translates 逛逛 as "wander around". That is accurate, but is not idiomatic. In a store or shopping mall they will "shop" or "do some shopping". And "to" expresses the purpose of meeting.

I'm meeting a friend here to do some shopping together.


----------



## AquisM

yuechu said:


> (Is 逛逛 similar to 逛街?)


It's just reduplication of the verb 逛, the same structure as in:
那里有好多人，不知道发生什么事，我们去*看看*吧。
家里很闷，我出去*走走*。


----------



## yuechu

AquisM said:


> It's just reduplication of the verb 逛, the same structure as in:
> 那里有好多人，不知道发生什么事，我们去*看看*吧。
> 家里很闷，我出去*走走*。


Oh, I see. Thanks, AquisM! 



dojibear said:


> I'm meeting a friend here to do some shopping together.


That sounds good to me.


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> I'm getting together with a friend here and we'll be ... (I'm not 100% sure what 逛逛 means) going for a walk?
> 
> (Is 逛逛 similar to 逛街?)


Yes. You may also understand it this way:

逛街, 逛超市, and 逛公园 are all hyponyms of 逛逛 , a hypernym word of theirs which can also mean to "walk casually around somewhere", like, "to take a stroll".


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Gonecar!


----------



## SuperXW

dojibear said:


> In a store or shopping mall they will "shop" or "do some shopping". And "to" expresses the purpose of meeting.
> 
> I'm meeting a friend here to do some shopping together.


In Chinese, 逛逛 doesn't mean do some shopping, even in a store of shopping mall. 
It is literally "wonder around", and does not promise to buy or intend to buy anything.
We may only 逛逛 for fun, or for 陪同别人. Shopping may not be the purpose.


----------



## hx1997

SuperXW said:


> 逛逛 doesn't mean do some shopping, even in a store of shopping mall.


More like "browsing" or "window-shopping", if we're talking about 逛逛 in a store or the like. But you can also 逛逛 公园 or something.


----------



## ovaltine888

dojibear said:


> Google Translate translates 逛逛 as "wander around". That is accurate, but is not idiomatic. In a store or shopping mall they will "shop" or "do some shopping". And "to" expresses the purpose of meeting.
> 
> I'm meeting a friend here to do some shopping together.



I think probably it is about the difference in lifestyle.

If you dwell in the suburbs, probably you go to the shopping mall located in the commercial center once a week for specific purposes like grocery shopping.

If you live in the city, you are likely to take going out and wandering about as a diversion. You may walk into the shopping mall without anything you specifically want to buy, simply because city life is boring.


----------



## gonecar

ovaltine888 said:


> I think probably it is about the difference in lifestyle.
> 
> If you dwell in the suburbs, probably you go to the shopping mall located in the commercial center once a week for specific purposes like grocery shopping.
> 
> If you live in the city, you are likely to take going out and wandering about as a diversion. You may walk into the shopping mall without anything you specifically want to buy, simply because city life is boring.


I wouldn't argue with people who say the two expressions (逛逛 VS do some shopping) are different, as technically they are.

Nonetheless, in that context,(in front of a *store*, where the speaker saying"我约了个朋友来*这里*逛逛."), my gut tells me they would likely do some shopping in preference to merely wanderring around in the store.

People walk around in the shopping mall while seeing if there are things to purchase, and vice versa. What would be a phrase for that? I venture a "逛商场” for it.


----------



## Lamb67

I have invited a friend to mooch around 😀
We made an appointment to meet up here to have a look around.


----------



## ovaltine888

gonecar said:


> People walk around in the shopping mall while seeing if there are things to purchase, and vice versa. What would be a phrase for that? I venture a "逛商场” for it.


The concept of "逛商场" has been extended. Shopping malls are not just for shopping only, in many cases we go to shopping malls for entertainment or dining, or simply to see what is new recently. We are likely to spend money while we 逛商场, but we are buying services instead of buying goods (which is the conventional definition of shopping).


----------



## elroy

Lamb67 said:


> My friend and I have an appointment  and we'll hang around/ about here.





Lamb67 said:


> We made an appointment  to meet up here to have a look around.


Please note that "appointment" doesn't fit in this context.  An appointment is something official; you make an appointment with your doctor, or with an authority; you don't make an appointment with your friend.

_My friend and I are meeting up here to hang out for a bit._


----------

